
Google criticized for skipping hearing on foreign meddling - Jerry2
https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/national-security/article217857925.html
======
lathiat
What I don't understand is why the "top executive" has to be the one to attend
from Google. Another source said Google offered to send "someone", just not
the top level execs (e.g. Pindar; a la Zuck, Jack)

Can someone explain this to me? They're big companies, the "top executive" may
not (or even likely is not) the best person to attend anyway. As much as I
equally appreciate they are also the figure heads. But I guess that's kind of
my point... seems more like a governmental marketing exercise in some ways to
want those people only specifically.

~~~
Eridrus
Politicians like to feel important. This reminds me of the UK parliament
demanding Zuck go to hearing there and not some other executive.

Also reminds me of Kanye tweeting "I need to meet with Larry from Google".

It's all nonsense, the question is, how much does not playing ball with the
nonsense hurt you? This article wants to say that not playing ball could lead
to more regulation/worse treatment by legislators. I'm not sure I really
believe that Congress will actually _do_ anything, but who knows.

